# New hunter



## funcanuck (Oct 13, 2004)

I just started to gain interest in huntingand I am looking to purchase a good starting rifle perferably a .22

I am looking for an inexpensive yet good quality rifle to start with, any suggestions??

Thanks for the help.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

For the money, a Ruger 10/22 is a good choice.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

ruger is full of hassles, if you want a hassle free gun get the marlin 60.


----------



## TgrKllr (Oct 13, 2004)

A Ruger 10/22 full of hassles?????? What the %^$ are you talking about? Name them!!

Sure they do jam on occasion, what semi auto doesn't? Once you find the brand of ammo that works best in the gun you will never have a problem.

:sniper:


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

The clips foul up easily, are hard to clean, need exact retensioning to function properly, and aren't reliable due to the clip.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Remington 597, good gun.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

Hi mate. Did you have an action in mind, for example were you keen on a semi automatic or would you prefer a somewhat more accurate bolt or lever action rifle? Perhaps a pump action? Let me know about that and I will recommend you something then. Have a good day!


----------

